# Anything i need to know that's different to France?



## riverboat2001

Hi All,

We were originally going to France with some family, but they can't make it now, so we're going to take a slightly different route, possibly just about dipping our toes into Germany.

We're going next week, so it's a bit of a last minute decision, is there anything we need to know that's different with regard to driving and Aires.

I've tried to read up on it, but working full-time and getting everything ready doesn't leave me much time.


Cheers All


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

Only the umwelt/emission sticker if you are going into towns, all the rest is pretty much the same.

Martin


----------



## JockandRita

Hi there,

Apart from the language, there's not a lot different to MH'ing in Germany. The Germans are friendly and helpful, and where they can, they will happily communicate with you in English, should you ask politely. The country is clean and things are run and organised with the usual German efficiency. 
There are Aldi and Lidl supermarkets everywhere, as well as other retail outlets. You will pay a tax (deposit) on all drinks bottles and crates, which is refundable upon exchange or return.

We love Germany, and have visited a few times in Aug/Sept when there is quite a bit going on. The Rhine is interesting, but can be quite industrious in places, and noisy with railways running along each side of it. 
The Mosel on the other hand is beautiful and pleasent, and quite stunning in places. Stellplatz are numerous (as Aires are in France) so you shouldn't have a problem finding one, but try to get on before 14.00hrs if you can, otherwise you may well struggle, especially at this time of year. 

The germans are big on cycling, with safe cycling routes all over, so you may want to take your bikes.

HTH,

Have a great time,

Jock.

P.S. Have a Weissbier Dunkel for me please.


----------



## riverboat2001

Thanks for that, 

We've got new electric bikes, and we've bought Mum an electric trike, so that should be fun!

We've got a larger van now, so the idea was to stay a bit longer and use the bikes to get out and see things!

July wouldn't have been our choice, far too busy, we usually go over later in the year.


----------



## JockandRita

riverboat2001 said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> We've got new electric bikes, and we've bought Mum an electric trike, so that should be fun!
> 
> We've got a larger van now, so the idea was to stay a bit longer and use the bikes to get out and see things!
> 
> July wouldn't have been our choice, far too busy, we usually go over later in the year.


No problems.

If you need more help or info, just shout or PM me. :thumbright:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## thieawin

In France

They (mainly) speak French (very badly) 
They use euros
They drive on the wrong side of the road
Priority at roundabouts and from side roads is different
Speed limits and distances are in those new fangled kilometres 

Sorry, couldn't resist an over obvious answer to your very wide question

And most of all watch for shoulder shrugs, can mean, yes, no, maybe, you're British I don't understand, or you're British and I couldn't care less, apparently the meaning can be discerned by which eyebrow they raise and by how much


----------



## hogan

Don't forget the motorways (autobahns) are free unlike France. 
And some don't have speed limits. So keep eyes on mirrors while overtaking a porche could be gaining on you at 150 mph.


----------



## bognormike

and others have advised in the past that credit cards are not universally accepted - still very much a cash society, although we had no problems with fuel etc when we were there a few years back.


----------



## ruthiebabe

Get the stellplatz book from Vicarious books, it's an essentail, unless you feel you will be permanently online

Germany is wonderful for motorhomers, enjoy.

Try the Romantic Road, Black Forest, Lake Konstance (Bodensee), Alpine Route, Mosel, Rhine, but also lots of lovely areas in the lesser known parts too.

hth, Ruth


----------



## Stanner

Best thing about Germany is that it is the other side of Luxembourg.


----------



## captainking

Visit Rinefalls lovely place and the whole area is great,if you have time try to get to Saltzburg Austria Im Attersee Sankt Gilgen on the lakes Stunning. Or visit the salt mine great fun! 

The Germans are lovely well the ones we met were.

Have a safe time 

Cap't


----------



## salomon

Big supermarkets are non existent in Germany.
Cash is still king. Even some of their cash dispensers should be given heritage status ! 
In General, Germans speak very good English, even those of mature years. In France it's rare.
We meet many German camping Carists in France and they always approach us with " do you speak English?". As we have Andorran plates it's understandable...we usually floor them by saying we speak German too ..but not until they have given their English a workout 

Germany is lovely. Germans are lovely too ( well, I did marry one). 
And don't overindulge in the weissbier, it's potent stuff


----------



## nicholsong

Stanner said:


> Best thing about Germany is that it is the other side of Luxembourg.


In case you missed Stanner's point-

I think he was alluding to the price of diesel, just a few pence over a quid a litre. We shall be arriving there from Germany in a week with near empty tank - unfortunately will not be able to make it from Poland(where price is about same as Lux) on one tank, so top-up in Germany will be necessary.

Unless it was some obscure Juncker joke, which I missed.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr

Mentioned by Jock but it is worth repeating. Bottles are worth money, even the plastic variety, water bottles etc.

There will be a machine at the entrance of most supermarkets. Feed in your plastic bottles and it chews them up, counts them and gives you a ticket worth 25cents for every bottle that you have fed it. Believe me it mounts up quickly, especially when I discovered that the Germans serve a lot of their beer in plastic bottles (even the small one are worth 25c). 

Alternatively if you prefer glass you go to the Getrankemarkt, a kind of bottle cash and carry that are Aladdin’s caves of beer and get money back on the creates too.

Dick


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> Unless it was some obscure Juncker joke, which I missed.
> 
> Geoff


One of my 87 or 88 Jun(c)ker jokes................. :wink:

If we can have diesel at that price I'd swap Juncker for Cameron any day.

On second thoughts just the "any day".


----------



## aldra

Germany is just lovely

the Stellplaz brilliant

Beware the sausages, they are so moorish as is the potato salad

The bike tracts perfect

Enjoy yourselves  

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

The food is not a patch on France - e.g the Germans think sausage is a delicacy :lol:


----------



## aldra

The germane are right :lol: 

France was expensive, everything is available back here in the N West

At a much cheaper price

Except the wine

It's the way of the world

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr

When turning off a major road in an urban area you will inevitably cross a cycle path also going along the major road, cyclists have priorty. They expect you to give way to them. BEWARE

Dick


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> The food is not a patch on France - e.g the Germans think sausage is a delicacy :lol:


So apparently do some folk from NE England.................. :wink:

Sausage isn't the wurst thing they eat over there. :roll:


----------



## pippin

"for better or for würst"

Fateful words I said forty years ago, not realising that she was going to feed me sausages every day!


----------



## satco

well... when talking about food peculiarities abroad ,
there is one rule :

first try ...then judge 

   ( not the other way round....)

Jan


----------



## colpot

See below!


----------



## colpot

Do I need to get an Umwelt sticker if I want to travel up the Moselle?


----------



## satco

graphical overview of German LEZ

http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/themen/luft/luftschadstoffe/feinstaub/umweltzonen-in-deutschland


----------



## thieawin

taking, obliquely, about wurst, there is a new hot dog chain in London called Herman the German, whose motto, I kid not, is "wurst is best"

Groan.


----------



## colpot

Thanks Satco - looks like the Moselle doesnt come under the zone/s yet so wont need a sticker.


----------



## nicholsong

satco said:


> graphical overview of German LEZ
> 
> http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/themen/luft/luftschadstoffe/feinstaub/umweltzonen-in-deutschland


Satco

Can you, or anyone else, answer this question?

our normal route to the UK takes us along the A40.

Normally Autobahns are not included, but the A40 (E43) goes straight through Essen and Duisburg and on that section is only a dual-carriageway. Is it exempt as it is a direct continuation of the autobahn? Or is it necessary to route North via the parallel A42?

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer

Remember there is more to Germany than just the Moselle Valley

Hamburg is a fine city that dos'nt have an Umweltzone.

The majority of shops and petrol stations close on a Sunday.

Even tourist places close on national holidays.

The only word you need to look out for in the Bord Atlas stellplatz bible is "Kostenloss" means FREE.


----------



## satco

nicholsong said:


> Can you, or anyone else, answer this question?
> our normal route to the UK takes us along the A40.
> Normally Autobahns are not included, but the A40 (E43) goes straight through Essen and Duisburg and on that section is only a dual-carriageway. Is it exempt as it is a direct continuation of the autobahn? Or is it necessary to route North via the parallel A42?
> 
> Geoff


the A40 is a highway (Autobahn) until the NL-border = no risk !!
because thankfully the highways are exempted from this LEZ bull****.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/A40/@51.3920862,7.0932309,10z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x47b8c0f4e59779ff:0xc94ea62aeb672af4

regards
Jan


----------

